# Single Speed Cyclocross bike questions.



## Wilybcool (Dec 31, 2007)

I have been thinking of getting a single speed Cyclocross bike and have pretty much narrowed it down to the Tricross Single and the Van Dessel CRB. Who has some experience with these and what recommendations you could make. 

I would also love to know about what weight they are. I would be getting approx. a 56cm.

This will be my first dedicated cyclocross bike as I have only been in one event. 

If not either of these then which one? I am on a budget and both fit within it.

Thanks!


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

what about an IRO? 

oh and I heard bikesdirect is coming out with a SS 'cross bike


----------



## Wilybcool (Dec 31, 2007)

*Weight concerns.*

I really like the fact that both of these bikes are alloy. I have looked at and rode some of the more common ones at LBS's however, the steel frames (like Bianchi and Surly) feel real heavy. No LBS has a Tricross Single in stock to demo however, I've always had good luck with Specialized in the past. I do love the look of the CRB.

One advantage to the Tricross is that my favorite LBS carries Specialized and I know will take care of me.

I figure that an upgrade to tubular wheels and I would be set (and I like the flip-flop hub as I hear it has one). Then I can ride if fixed for the around town ride.


----------



## threesportsinone (Mar 27, 2007)

Slightly OT question, are you required to have horizontal dropouts for cross or could you race a cross check set up as a SS?


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

threesportsinone said:


> Slightly OT question, are you required to have horizontal dropouts for cross or could you race a cross check set up as a SS?


If it's not a UCI race, can't you pretty much race whatever you want?


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I thought this guy was money. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/2008-Specialize...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Wilybcool (Dec 31, 2007)

*Dedicated crossbike*

I raced one race on my flatbar road bike and decided to do it right. I can't convert my flatbar to single speed and do the rest for cheap enough to justify it. Figured I just get a complete SS Crosser for around $700 or less and then I get one more bike to add to the collection


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

Tricross single + tubular wheels and tires + every thing else you are going to want to upgrade if you are concerned about weight = questionable investment. Even if the frame and fork are light (dubious), it is an entry level bike with a lot of generic junk on it. Starting out with an entry level complete and trying to upgrade the whole thing to mid or race-level aftermarket is rarely cost effective.


----------



## Wilybcool (Dec 31, 2007)

*Upgrading.*

PeanutButter, I appreciate your input. You do strike me as a cynic (not that I am apposed as such).

I don't see too many options out there for mid priced single speed crossers. It seems to me that the only real options are affordable (mostly steel) or pro level pricing and I can get either one of these bikes complete for less than or equal to most semi-custom or custom frames out there with horizontal dropouts. 

Perhaps a suggestion on what might be better for my investment capabilities?

None of the affordable level bikes come with tubulars.........


----------



## lithuania (Dec 22, 2007)

Wilybcool said:


> I don't see too many options out there for mid priced single speed crossers. It seems to me that the only real options are affordable (mostly steel) or pro level pricing


What pro level SS cross bkes are you talking about? I am not aware or any really nice SS cross bikes available.


----------



## hawss (May 23, 2007)

lithuania said:


> What pro level SS cross bkes are you talking about? I am not aware or any really nice SS cross bikes available.


Speedvagen!


----------



## sidsport (Mar 3, 2007)

You've probably considered this and nixed it already, but why not a standard cx bike with a SS adaptor? You've only done one cx race, yeah? What if you try the SS thing and puke down the front of your jersey on the second lap? Then you could ditch the adaptor thingy, get some gears on there, and not puke yourself until the 5th lap. Seriously though, find a bike that meets your weight and cash requirements, convert it to SS, and race it. I haven't seen any power/effeciency drag numbers on the adaptors, but if this'll be your first full season of cx, I doubt that drag will be your limiting factor. If, after the season, you're hooked on the SS cx, convert the bike back to geared, sell it, and start shopping for a real race-intended SS cx bike.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

I agree with *sidsport*, a vertical drop frame with a singlespeed tensioner is a better way to go than track ends. Not only for someone just trying SS CX, but in general, IMO.

Track ends are a detriment on a CX race bike primarily because they make wheel swaps a major PITA compared to a vertical drop frame with a QR axle. You have to unbolt both sides of the the hub, move the wheel forward enough to get the chain out of the way pull the wheel out, and do everything in reverse with careful attention to tensioning the chain properly. This is an annoyance when you are at home swapping to your training wheels, a hassle when you are just on the side of the trail fixing a flat and a real bummer during a race when the entire field passes you.

After two years with bolt on hubs, I switched to QR hubs and the Soulcraft Convert tensioner. It has a little switch that allows it to swing out of the way for wheel removal and installation. Other than an EBB or sliding drop frame, I think it is the most functional solution and it is much cheaper. Drag is a non-issue, IMO.

Realistically, the Tricross is probably going to be $1000+ with tubulars even before you start upgrading everything else. For that kind of money, there are many more non-SS AL/CF framesets at all price-points (and lots of used options) that you can combine with an eBay tubular wheelset and the components you actually want. You could probably buy a used complete bike in great shape at a much higher spec. and either sell the parts you don't want or keep them in case you want to switch back.


----------



## bward1028 (Mar 13, 2007)

swapping out wheels really isn't that hard if you do it a lot, like i do. it gets to be a science, just like (for example) taking off a front road wheel. gotta open the skewer, spin it a little to get past the lawyer lips, open the brake caliper, pull the whole thing out, then reverse.

it all depends on what you're used to.


----------



## gobes (Sep 12, 2006)

I have the tricross ss and raced it last season.
Though the tricross ss doesn't come with high end components it's quite capable of being raced as is. The parts that one would most likely want to swap to race on are the wheels and tires. The wheels are really heavy. The tires are heavy too but can be used for racing.
The handlebars that come on the bike are the best shape that I've ever found. I wish that I could buy more from specialized but they're not available.
Once you find what gear ratio works for you you'll probably want to invest in a White freewheel as they are much more durable than the Shimanos. Racing my ss at nationals in the mud, snow, and ice pretty much killed my freewheel.

I don't know anything about the van dessel. There are two guys in the area that race them. Like people always say get the one that fits best. If you've had good luck with specialized and know what size you need then get that. 
I opted for the specialized because I had had another tricross and knew how it fit and handled.


----------



## Wilybcool (Dec 31, 2007)

*SS options.*

Thank you Sidsports and PeanutButter for your feedback and suggestions.

I have considered doing a tensioner on my existing bike. The one I am currently using is setup kind of like a mountain bike / communter. It is on 700x38's and works great for the rural and single track that is indicative of my surroundings. (I live in a rural community and enjoy both the mountain trails and doing my errands around town by bike). However, I would have to convert it to drop bars, new levers and wheels with an expensive SS adapter on an older, heavier bike and I would have to remove the panier on the back as well.

I was thinking that if I could get a dedicated bike for racing and make it affordable (I am pretty committed to going SS) that it would be the best route and I would still be able to keep my beater / errand chaser. Plus I like the idea of having a flip-flop hub to train and ride fixie during the summer.

I am not afraid of lacing up my own wheel set to get what I want (even though I haven't built up a wheel in 20 years). I have also looked at IRO, again it would be nice to work with my LBS but I know that they build a great bike to. I like the flattened top bar on the Tricross. Does it really help or is it just a gimmic?


----------



## Wilybcool (Dec 31, 2007)

*Tricross.*

Yeah, the wheels look like the weak point on the bike. I was thinking that I could get a nicer set of wheels and lace em up or just get a complete set from LBS and use the stock set for wheelin and riding fixie.

What is your opinion of the flattened top tube? Does it work well or just another top tube?

What is the weight like on yours and what wheels are you running?

I appreciate the input.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

bward1028 said:


> swapping out wheels really isn't that hard if you do it a lot, like i do. it gets to be a science, just like (for example) taking off a front road wheel. gotta open the skewer, spin it a little to get past the lawyer lips, open the brake caliper, pull the whole thing out


All of which can be done without tools and much more quickly than loosening and unthreading two bolts.

There is also the issue of getting the wheel straight and the chain properly tensioned or you could be repeating the operation.

To remove a rear wheel I unhook the brake, flip the switch on the convert, Open the QR (no loosening required) and the wheel comes out.

I don't believe that you can remove a wheel from track ends in comparable time, no matter how much you practice it. I'm sure you can get it down to a science, but you are handicapped by the technology.


----------



## bward1028 (Mar 13, 2007)

yeah, but i guess not having to deal with the issues of a chain tensioner on every ride is worth a 10-30 second penalty on what so far has been 0 rides. ever.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

bward1028 said:


> yeah, but i guess not having to deal with the issues of a chain tensioner on every ride is worth a 10-30 second penalty on what so far has been 0 rides. ever.


Rather than debating whether QRs or bolt-on hubs are faster to remove/install, lets hear about your secret to never flatting or damaging a wheel!


----------



## joness (Dec 6, 2006)

PeanutButterBreath said:


> Rather than debating whether QRs or bolt-on hubs are faster to remove/install, lets hear about your secret to never flatting or damaging a wheel!


Michelin Muds on CXP33s with Stan's sealant.


----------



## Greg Hejtmanek (Aug 17, 2007)

I think if you have to change a wheel on a ss in a race you are pretty much screwed anyway you look at it. That is why pit bikes work so well. Even a fast15-30 second change is a pretty long time in a cross race. I don't have a second ss bike and leave pit wheels but cringe if I ever had to use them. I think the stans/tufo sealant is a small price to pay, and sewups over clinchers on the ss. That is my story.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

You could just as easily say that pit-bikes are a waste because unless you flat right in front of pit-row you will have to either ride your flatted tubular or run your fubar Stan's hack back to the pit, and at that point you are screwed anyway.


----------



## Wilybcool (Dec 31, 2007)

*Tubular / sew-up rims.*

I am still leaning towards the Tricross for several reasons. 1, I can get it through the LBS. 2, I hear it's not to heavy (even though I still have no feedback as to real world weights, only estimates / guesses at around 18-19 lbs.) 

So I have been doing a little bit of research into what would be the best rims to go with for tubulars without spending a furtune.

What's the reccommendations........?


----------



## bward1028 (Mar 13, 2007)

these would be cheap:

https://shop.greatdealsonbikes.com/..._Code=GDOB&Product_Code=TR08&Category_Code=TR


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

Wilybcool said:


> So I have been doing a little bit of research into what would be the best rims to go with for tubulars without spending a furtune.
> 
> What's the reccommendations........?


Velocity Escapes or Mavic Reflexes are pretty affordable.


----------



## gobes (Sep 12, 2006)

Wilybcool said:


> Yeah, the wheels look like the weak point on the bike. I was thinking that I could get a nicer set of wheels and lace em up or just get a complete set from LBS and use the stock set for wheelin and riding fixie.
> 
> What is your opinion of the flattened top tube? Does it work well or just another top tube?
> 
> ...


To me the flattened top tube doesn't really matter. It is comfortable enough and by no means is it bad, but nothing earth shattering. My trek xo2 has a round top tube and it doesn't feel less comfortable.

I've never weighed my bike but I'd guess with the stock wheels and everything it's around 19-20 lbs. Just swapping the wheels and tires to something nice would save 2 lbs.

For just riding around I use the stock wheels. For the first couple of races I used the stock rear wheel (I don't have another wheel with the right hub) and I swapped the front wheel for a bontrager race x-lite. After that I just got lazy and kept the stock front wheel on too. It didn't make a difference in my results.

I really like the tricross ss but I haven't had another ss bike to compare it too. Someday I'll build a nicer rear wheel. I'm fine with all of the other parts. I love the handlebars and saddle, I wish I could buy both and put them on my other bikes. The brake levers (tektros) are comfortable. The brakes (tektro v-brakes) stop the bike fine. I like the way the bike handles compared to other 'cross bikes I've ridden, it's fun to ride, and not that expensive.


----------



## Wilybcool (Dec 31, 2007)

Thank you for the feedback. I guess there are not to many ppl out there with the SS variation and I appreciate hearing back from someone who has one.

My older Specialized is now 12 years old and going strong. I can't complain about how their bikes have treated me so I find it easier to stick with them.

I also like the look of the Tricross Single. Does it come with a flip flop hub in the rear? I have heard that it does yet I cannot find it anywhere in print that it has one.

Thanks again.


----------



## gobes (Sep 12, 2006)

Wilybcool said:


> I also like the look of the Tricross Single. Does it come with a flip flop hub in the rear? I have heard that it does yet I cannot find it anywhere in print that it has one.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Yes, it comes with a flip flop hub, freewheel and lock ring. You'll have to supply your own track cog.


----------



## Wilybcool (Dec 31, 2007)

That's great! Now I can ride and train fixed when I want. Believe it or not that is an important part of getting the bike.

Thanks.


----------



## Greg Hejtmanek (Aug 17, 2007)

You are cranky in the off season PBB. If you run sewups, I have ridden a couple miles flat in a TT, at least half a lap in several cross races, and finished a crit at the back of a 25 man field. At least with a pit bike you don't have to ride in on a flat then change the wheel too. Whatevers, yes you are screwed if the air goes out.


----------



## Wilybcool (Dec 31, 2007)

Those wheels look like pretty good ones and the price is going to be pretty hard to argue with.

I tend to believe that if I flat during a race, It's going to just have to be part of the experience. I will probably not have a pit crew, extra bike or someone to keep an eye on extra wheelsets for me as I am just barely getting started in this thing.

That was another reason for going single speed, Durability with less to fuss over. Plus I like the challenge.


----------



## colinr (Nov 20, 2006)

Maybe I missed something while skimming this thread, but why is a guy who has done one cross race worrying about tubulars right now?



Wilybcool said:


> That was another reason for going single speed, Durability with less to fuss over. Plus I like the challenge.


That just SCREAMS clinchers to me.


----------



## Wilybcool (Dec 31, 2007)

I have considered staying with the clinchers for a while and may infact wait until closer to race season to get the new wheels and tires.

I feel that Sewups are the right way to go for a couple of reasons. I ahve ridden on tubulars before (agreed some years ago) and I really liked the way they rode.

Plus, the locals that I have spoken with who ride cross here in the area said that it is the ticket for cross. They felt that they are less likely to pinch flat and we do have a fair amount of rocky terrain at some of the venues.

From what I understand, tubular wheels and tires usually weigh less. With that in mind, expecting to need to upgrade the wheelset, figured I'd go tubular.


----------



## Hippienflipflops (Aug 21, 2007)

hey ive got a rule for flatting/damaging a wheel on a single sped cross bike. smile, wipe the mud off, grab a beer, have a seat.

i love my tricross ss. it rides well, isnt extraordinarily heavy (could use a wheel upgrade for the super serious racer, but not a big deal) by the way if youre looking for wheel upgrades check out cane creek. theyve got some sweet wheels. im running a blue theme for the saddle, fizik bar tape...and hopefully some new cane creek wheels.


----------



## hawss (May 23, 2007)

I found a Bianchi Roger a little while ago; I've been using it for commuting mostly and I'm really happy though my trick knee is still getting used to the single gear (stock 47x17). I'll look to lace up some tubulars on disk hubs next season.


----------



## jollydriver (Nov 12, 2006)

*Voodoo Wazoo Might be an Option*

Another option might be a close-out Voodoo Wazoo from this past year. Nice enough steel bike with sliding drop-outs. Set it up single-speed, and if your skills progress to the point you want to gear it up, then you have that option as well. I have one of the 2006 Mint Green Limba frames with the same set up, and it has been a great single-speed...unfortunately in 2007, the White Limbas only came with vertical drop-outs.

Regards


----------



## eyefloater (Jul 3, 2006)

hawss said:


> I found a Bianchi Roger a little while ago; I've been using it for commuting mostly and I'm really happy though my trick knee is still getting used to the single gear (stock 47x17). I'll look to lace up some tubulars on disk hubs next season.


48x17 ... silly high for the street, especially so w/ the stock tires and useless offroad. Stick a 42T on there and things get a bit more normal again though.


----------



## hawss (May 23, 2007)

eyefloater said:


> 48x17 ... silly high for the street, especially so w/ the stock tires and useless offroad. Stick a 42T on there and things get a bit more normal again though.


48...right.
I don't mind it too much on the street, keeps me mashing for sure. I swapped out the tires before the handle bars went on; some Specialized Borough CX Armadillo Elites. The knee only bothers me when I get rolling from a standstill. I wouldn't consider the gearing for anything but paved riding though. I brought the bike down to Seattle while I was taking some classes down there and I'll admit to have walked up some of the steeper pitches near Pike's.


----------

